# Thanks!, The host that are the most!



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I wanted to peprsonally thank all you guys for helping out over the weekend and thank your wives, kids and friends also!

I had a great time and made it back intact. 
Keep growing!

See anyone posting on line near by your neck of the woods, nab them.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

You're very welcome, Tom. I certainly enjoyed hanging out with you all day Sunday.

Thanks again for the reactor.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You are more than welcome Tom but I think we should be the ones thanking you! You gave us all some help that is hard to come by at this stage of the planted tank hobby. It's not very often people in our neck of the woods get one on one advice for our tanks! 

The CO2 issue in my 75g is responding very well. The tank was pearling yesterday as it would if I just did a water change. The 5.8 pH is a little scarry given the numbers but it seems to be working so far! I will begin working on the other tanks today...

Thanks for the Elatine 'Yuba' and Utricularia sp you brought along. I think Rob is going to enjoy the Elatine triandra also!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Not a problem, Tom. I really enjoyed listening to everything you had to say. I think Bitie misses playing with you.

Please jog my memory. For my 75 gallon planted tank, did you recommend mixing 50lbs of Black Turface w/ 50lbs of Black Sand? I want to make sure I get my order right. Thanks!

Matt, thanks for the Elatine triandra. I love new plants...or trying a plant again that I've killed in the past!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Tom,

Your a welcome back anytime. Unfortunatly i was one of the few who was not able to meet you do to the flight mix up, hopefully another time. Thanks for the advice anyway.

Sean


----------

